# Freezer gas leak



## Wisecom (9 Oct 2007)

Hi, the gas has leaked out of my freezer,I think there is a small hole in the pipe or something. The problem is it's a fridge freezer so can I leave it plugged in and keep using the fridge or is it unsafe to have it plugged in now after the leak? Any advice appreciated. I just need to use it until my newone gets delivered


----------



## Hoagy (9 Oct 2007)

Wisecom said:


> Hi, the gas has leaked out of my freezer,I think there is a small hole in the pipe or something. The problem is it's a fridge freezer so can I leave it plugged in and keep using the fridge or is it unsafe to have it plugged in now after the leak? Any advice appreciated. I just need to use it until my newone gets delivered


 

It's highly unlikely that the fridge is still cooling, they generally have only one compressor and one gas system.


----------



## Wisecom (9 Oct 2007)

Oh dear! Is it safe to plug it back in to see if it works though.Just not sure what type of gas is in the freezer and if is is safe?


----------



## Hoagy (9 Oct 2007)

If there's a hole in the pipework, the gas is long gone.
I wouldn't plug it back in, the compressor is only going to overheat for lack of oil and maybe burn and you don't want that.


----------



## Wisecom (9 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the advice.


----------

